# Problem with my Marimos



## JLWDuneNet (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm having a small problem with my marimo ball, which I've had for 7 years or so. It recently got algae on it. yea, yea, I know, its a big ball of algae. This caused it to float. After squeezing it, I managed to get all the air out, and replanted it. However, the algae-covered side insists on being "up," no matter what I do... and I'm concerned that if I don't shade it, the algae will take over.

Any ideas? I tried pebbles on top, but that just resulted in it moving in about an hours time....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it large enough to split up yet? You could split it up into two, while making sure to cut off the side with the algae problem.


----------



## JLWDuneNet (Apr 2, 2006)

Heh, I used to be a GWAPA member, when it first started!  

I didn't know you could split Marimos. . . . I kind of don't want to ... Its HUGE -- about 6" across.... I want to see how big I can get it.  

Any other ideas?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Maybe try some Cherry Red Shrimp to eat the algae off the ball.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, if you increase phosphates green spot algae should start to reduce.

Are you still in the area? The club is more active than ever.


----------

